# Sk1nny goes feral



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

More like skinny actually makes it to the gym 3 x a week 

me 3 years ago

me a year ago

me jan this year on cycle

me now natty (taken 27/6/11)


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ive been doing a 5x5 routine for about 6 months and now decided its time for a change

my new routine will be a 3 day split 40 mins to 1 hour session each day. i will post up my workout days when i have finalised the new routine.

just finished todays i did

mon chest and tris

chest = 8 sets in total focusing on a nice and slow descent and powering the weight back up. 1 minute rest between sets 3-5 minutes between excercises

flat barbell press

1×[email protected]

1×[email protected]

1×[email protected]

[email protected] only managed 3

[email protected] did 6 lol

incline db press

1×[email protected]

[email protected]

1×[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable crossovers

1×[email protected] each cable

1×[email protected]

triceps

Lying Triceps Extensions

1×[email protected]

1×[email protected]

Triceps Pushdown:

1×[email protected]

1×[email protected]

Seated Triceps Press

1×[email protected]

1×[email protected]

was very pleased with this workout, it has a good rep range/amount of sets. hasnt played my joints up like the 5x5 and i am looking quite pumped fresh from the gym  hopefully i should see some good strength and size gains with it


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

any comments on the above welcome? Particularly flat bench reps/sets. It's a bit gay I only got 3 on the 4th set I dunno what happened really I just totally lost strength. I'm going to swap lying tricep extensions for skullcrushers I really didn't get on with the db on this excercise banged my head on pretty much every rep lol. Took some caffeine pills before gym for first time and really impressed with the motivation and concentration I got


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

great back workout tonight, im loving the higher rep range for a change. still hating deadlifts though :lol:

wed back and bis

wide grip chins

12

10

8

6

close grip chins

8

6

high rows

10x37.5kg each side

8x 42.5kg each side

deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

biceps

seated hammer curls

10x18kg

10x18kg


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

On the triceps mate I'm struggling to find movements that I get on with. I've tried skullcrushers, french press etc, now doing reverse grip bench press and close grip bench, feeling a lot more of a burn in my tri's now. As for the bench have you tried going heavier for fewer reps to get the weight up? I think heavier is better for building bulk, esp on the big compounds, also I always hated doing 90, 100 felt more comfortable even if it was heavier?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> On the triceps mate I'm struggling to find movements that I get on with. I've tried skullcrushers, french press etc, now doing reverse grip bench press and close grip bench, feeling a lot more of a burn in my tri's now. As for the bench have you tried going heavier for fewer reps to get the weight up? I think heavier is better for building bulk, esp on the big compounds, also I always hated doing 90, 100 felt more comfortable even if it was heavier?


I hated the lying extensions but my tri's are a Looking good for the session I think I might persevere with them 

I usually do go heavier but I had no spotter on Monday  and also the rep change from 5x5 now doing more reps per set. I'm sure my weights will increase by the week. My incline DBS felt a bit too easy too so I'll up them on Monday

Looking good in your avi mate, put my legs to shame. I must confess I haven't been doing my squats (I'm not gay!) :lol: I've barely trained my legs for months. I am gonna get right on it though as I'm serious about getting a good alround size like yourself.

Given you reps for first comment on my journal. I'll take your advice and do 90-100 for 4 on flat bench next week


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

A bit of cycle history

My first course was this time last year I took 30 mg ed enhancement labs dbol for 3 weeks and gained a stone! 4th week upped it to 40mg ed and put on another stone! Also decided to add some test. I used various labs enhancement labs test e, test c, bdeu test e, banned lab test e, pharma cidoteston. I took doses building up to 1gram over the next 6 months and also

Went through a thousand anabol 5s and a course of winstrol. I then went 3 weeks without injecting anything or any orals with no pct.

Then started again on testoviron doses up to 1g ew the finally a prochem onerip and var cycle alongside the testoviron hcg 1000iu ew and adex .5 eod.

Tbh I was a complete tool and wasted loads of gear and time that I could have been growing more also got severe acne which has settled down now but not subsided. There was loads of info on this site and warnings from other members but hey rules are for sheep right? :lol: I wish I'd listened but end of the day it's not too late. Ive kept a lot of the gains I made about 2 stone ofuscle and pretty lean too so shows I at least got diet and training right.

Been natty for not very long but I'm putting an order in for some onerip soon and will do a simple 6-8 week cycle of 1.5ml sun tue

Thu so when I train 24 h after jab I should get the benefit in the gym. I'll post up pics before and during the cycle and keep the log up to date


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words (no ****)! Get squatting then mate, I really do believe they give you a boost in all aspects of strength/mass/power and aslo will more than likely take the place of deadlifts as your least favourite exercise!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes a good squat session tomorrow morning is much needed. I hate my puny legs so it's time to attack them and get them in good shape  Started eca stack today so should be buzzing when I hit the gym in the morning.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

what have you been doing mate? you have lost so much muscle mass from january its unreal ??


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> what have you been doing mate? you have lost so much muscle mass from january its unreal ??


Lol. I came off for the first time in jan with no pct. Big mistake. Crashed big time so went straight back on. made some more good gains. I was 13st10lb in jan but was holding a lot of water. I'm still very pleased with the 2 stone I've kept but can't wait to hit that 15st lean target


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Looking good mate... Chest is looking nice... Shoulders looking mean...

Saw my brother couple weeks ago, he's 19st at 6ft, ****ing lump mate....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol sounds Like one mental pick n mix cycle mate lol

Looking Fcuking good though mate!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

BBK said:


> Looking good mate... Chest is looking nice... Shoulders looking mean...
> 
> Saw my brother couple weeks ago, he's 19st at 6ft, ****ing lump mate....


Cheers mate I'm heading in right direction. All I've done on shoulders in last six months is 3x10 seated db press and 3x10 clean n press. Gonna put a bit more effort in with them now though


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol sounds Like one mental pick n mix cycle mate lol
> 
> Looking Fcuking good though mate!


Yes it was bloody stupid of me but I am off now and recovered well. Will try and tone it down a bit from now on lol. Gonna do just onerip only cycle next and see how it goes


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

hit the gym on sat for my first ever train legs till your sick session. i wasnt sick but i did feel it :  :

5 minutes warmup on a stair climber level 15 out of 20

two circuits of every leg machine in the gym hitting each part of the leg four times no break. (dunno if this is a good idea but as legs respond to sprinting i thought this style of training might get them growing?)

3 sets of squats. was absolutely mullered before i started these and did a pathetic weight, im not posting weights up until im repping with 100kg as even that is pathetic and im not at that weight yet. think i will do squats earlier on maybe straight after warmup then do the circuits? my legs still ache all over from the session so i hit them good at least.

went on to shoulders

clean n press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

dragans

[email protected]

arnold press

[email protected]

not a lot i know. was gonna insert an excuse here but there isnt one ill hit em harder this sat


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

chest and tris tonight

upped weights on everything from last week. still struggled with last two sets on fb. nothing left in the tank, im hoping ill soon get used to the higher rep range. on the other hand i did better on inc db press and my last set was on 38s much better than last week. reckon im quite fatigued from work today and my session could have had a bit more gusto about it


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Me looking rather gay after training tonight lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Me looking rather gay after training tonight lol


Just a bit mate! :laugh:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> hit the gym on sat for my first ever train legs till your sick session. i wasnt sick but i did feel it :  :
> 
> 5 minutes warmup on a stair climber level 15 out of 20
> 
> ...


I'd just do 5mins gentle jogging for a warm up then be nice and fresh for squats. Stair climbers/incline climbers are nasty! I've been doing db lunges after squats for a nice burn! You may want to leave shoulders for another day aswell, I wouldn't have anything left after doing legs!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I'd just do 5mins gentle jogging for a warm up then be nice and fresh for squats. Stair climbers/incline climbers are nasty! I've been doing db lunges after squats for a nice burn! You may want to leave shoulders for another day aswell, I wouldn't have anything left after doing legs!


 Your right about the stair climber it's a killer but I can't run or do lunges my knees can't take the pounding anymore. I might try the crosstrainer for 5 then straight into squats then do the circuits


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

wht you doing about acne mate? i get it very similar to yours, and on back?

it puts me off using again tbh


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good progress and good luck with training


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> wht you doing about acne mate? i get it very similar to yours, and on back?
> 
> it puts me off using again tbh


It's a nightmare mate never had it before. Started using aged 32 and got acne now. Sunbed helps and adex while on stops it getting worse. I'm gonna get some Acutane and get rid of it properly but I have to wait till it's not so hot as I'm a welder and I sweat in my overalls 10-12 hours a day in this heat. After summer I'll come off for a couple of months and get rid of it. It doesn't put me off cycling cos I know it can be beat and it's a small price to pay tbh. The extra hair in weird places is more frightening I reckon lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

lolik said:


> good progress and good luck with training


Thanks mate, I'm pleased with the work I've done over the last year but I need big improvements


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Just entered 1.5 ml of Pc onerip into the equation. First jab for a while n it went nice n smooth thankfully.

Weight this morning 12st 7-1/2. Not looking forward to not being able to walk properly in about 36 hours as usual with the "one pip" lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Sk1nny said:


> It's a nightmare mate never had it before. Started using aged 32 and got acne now. Sunbed helps and adex while on stops it getting worse. I'm gonna get some Acutane and get rid of it properly but I have to wait till it's not so hot as I'm a welder and I sweat in my overalls 10-12 hours a day in this heat. After summer I'll come off for a couple of months and get rid of it. It doesn't put me off cycling cos I know it can be beat and it's a small price to pay tbh. The extra hair in weird places is more frightening I reckon lol


yer ive been referd to dermo, even tho its a while away i will hopefully be getting some accutane, wish i thought like you, i hate it! and yer sunbeds do make it look abit better

is it right to think once youve used acctuane your safe from spots for a few years even after use


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

wud u still classify yourself as skinny, coz i wudnt, looking good mate.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> wud u still classify yourself as skinny, coz i wudnt, looking good mate.


Thanks mate :  : still think I'm skinny tbh but not as ridiculously skinny as I was 5 years ago when I started training. Could see my ribs where my chest is now


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Thanks mate :  : still think I'm skinny tbh but not as ridiculously skinny as I was 5 years ago when I started training. Could see my ribs where my chest is now


Keep it up pal doing good.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Just entered 1.5 ml of Pc onerip into the equation. First jab for a while n it went nice n smooth thankfully.
> 
> Weight this morning 12st 7-1/2. Not looking forward to not being able to walk properly in about 36 hours as usual with the "one pip" lol


Knew it wouldn't be long LOL


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

BBK said:


> Knew it wouldn't be long LOL


Made me laugh when you said am I starting last week or this :whistling: I held off another week lol. I had planned on doing just the 1rip at 1.5ml sun tue fri but i think I'll throw 50mg winni ed in and see how I get on. Gonna up my cals and try for 13 stone+ after pct. Using adex so should stay niiice n dry :  :


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking pretty good in your avi btw :lol: you put a bit of size on?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Made me laugh when you said am I starting last week or this :whistling: I held off another week lol. I had planned on doing just the 1rip at 1.5ml sun tue fri but i think I'll throw 50mg winni ed in and see how I get on. Gonna up my cals and try for 13 stone+ after pct. Using adex so should stay niiice n dry :  :


Just call me psychic sally :laugh:



Sk1nny said:


> Looking pretty good in your avi btw :lol: you put a bit of size on?


Yeah mate, doing 4kg bicep curls now


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Back day today :rockon: love back day. Hate deadlifts :cursing: first time I've done em this year! Here's what I did

Dl

60kgx12

70kgx10

90kgx8

120kgx3

3x wide-grip chins to fail

Upright row

2x to fail with 35kg right hand 37.5kg lh ( think all that ****ing has made my right lat substantially bigger than left :whistling: )

Pullovers with 26kg 1x10

Bis 3x preacher curl to fail

Is it just me that hates training bis?

Had a good pump in the gym n feel good for going. Might be that 50mg var I put under my Tongue before the gym


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

No pip from the onerip! Maybe my body's used to the stuff now 

Second jab of cycle went for left quad and just got full depth when blood actually shot into the barrel before I even tugged on the plunger! Never had that happen lol. All good in right ventro glute though so bring on the gains


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

2mins on cycle

Hack squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] done 5 

Kickbacks

65x10 each leg

Calf extentions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2 mins on cycle

Seated db Shoulder press

10x22

Seated bb shoulder press

8x52

8x52

6kg dbs*

10 side raises

10 alternating arm front raises 20 total

10 bent over reverse flys

All without stopping

8kg with breaks between sets

10 side raises

10 alternating *front raises

10 bent over reverse flys

Plank

1 min front*30 sec each side 1 min front continuous

Hammer strength ab crunch

*40kg x 25

40kg x 25

Ab crunch bench

25 reps

Plank front to failure

Seated hammer bis

16kg dbs x 10

20kg bar x 10

17.5kg bar x 10

15kg bar x 10

Continuos

Done


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Thats a vast difference from last weeks leg day. Much more simple much more in line with the way I like to train. You may notice there aren't any "propper" squats there but hack squats are good enough for Dorian Yates then they are good enough for me. I feel I could have upped the weights a bit so I will do next week. The kickbacks really stretched out my muscles after the squats and I wasn't walking like too much of a pleb on my way out of the gym


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice routine pal, feral indeed. Looking meeeean. Haha.

Also how do u get your tattoo to keep swapping arms in your pictures. Lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Wigangymboy said:


> Nice routine pal, feral indeed. Looking meeeean. Haha.
> 
> Also how do u get your tattoo to keep swapping arms in your pictures. Lol


Lol that's my twin brother mate 

As for going feral it's a bit more like skinny actually makes it to the gym 3x ew and trains legs  lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Time to post up diet

630 am 1 homemade protein bar

7:30 am 1 banana Protien powder with 50g oats, 2 whole raw eggs and a pint of milk

1030 am 150g steak/chicken,1/2 can tomatoes, 200g mixed rice n veg 1 satsuma 150g yoghurt

12:45 two slices brown bread, 50g peanut butter, 1 banana 1 satsuma

15:15 same as 10:30 -yoghurt

17:45 main meal 200+g of meat, 200g rice or 2 jacket potatoes with veg

8:30-9 post workout shake same as 7:30

Rest days try not to eat after main meal as it doesn't digest and I end up with bad stomach. However if I feel hungry I will eat


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

6 days in and 6lb up in weight  also my abs are a lot more prominent so obviously lost some fat too


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

6lb in 6days! I want to get in on this kind of action!


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> 6lb in 6days! I want to get in on this kind of action!


Ditto.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol Im 13 stone on the head tonight. Took my first jab 7 days ago at 12st7n1/2 

Cycle is

Adex .5 e3d

Winni 75mg ed

1.5 ml Pc one-rip eod

Will add in hcg @1000iu for last 5 weeks

Then pct

Only one week in and I'm as heavy as I was hoping to be at the end of it lol

Added to my diet (previously posted now edited )


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Had a good chest tri and abs session tonight.

Decided that high reps aren't the way forwards so hit 5x5s on flat bench and felt much better.

Then incline DBS I did 34s for 8/6/4 the 5th rep I didn't quite make on the last set of these but I was pushing it for what feltlike forever. Feel the burn baby lol. Then usual cable crossovers 1 set of dips and then usual tri workout followed by weighted crunches and plank. All in all a good session. Really it a sweaton tonight prob tren kicking in


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Had a good chest tri and abs session tonight.
> 
> Decided that high reps aren't the way forwards so hit 5x5s on flat bench and felt much better.
> 
> Then incline DBS I did 34s for 8/6/4 the 5th rep I didn't quite make on the last set of these but I was pushing it for what feltlike forever. Feel the burn baby lol. Then usual cable crossovers 1 set of dips and then usual tri workout followed by weighted crunches and plank. All in all a good session. Really it a sweaton tonight prob tren kicking in


Hate tren in this weather lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Tell me about it mate. Was giving the missus her best five seconds last night and the sweat was literally pouring off me I was wetter than she was lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Proper nightmare, I get wet just walking to work LOL


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Just finished back day and am actually starting to enjoy deadlifts 

Did a pb of 130kg for 5. Previous best 130 for 1

13st1lb tonight


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Just finished back day and am actually starting to enjoy deadlifts
> 
> Did a pb of 130kg for 5. Previous best 130 for 1
> 
> 13st1lb tonight


Mind your hands if you don't wear gloves, I've torn callouses out twice doing deadlifts and it's nasty!

Good work though! They aren't too bad and it's nice to lift a 'lot' of weight!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Mind your hands if you don't wear gloves, I've torn callouses out twice doing deadlifts and it's nasty!
> 
> Good work though! They aren't too bad and it's nice to lift a 'lot' of weight!


 I have previously worn gloves and wrist wraps as I've had joint problems but it seems to have just gone fortunately 

I have a pretty strong grip and rough hands from lifting steel 50-60 hours ew at work I should be deadlifting more I reckon. Will try 140 for 5 next week


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a thought on the diet mate, how many cals are you doing a day? I'm still getting my head round the subject/figures but people seem to recommend over 4000cal in some cases on cycle and you have a very labour intensive job by the sound of it which could recquire a further overcompensation?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Tbh mate I've never worked it all out. I have however been adjusting my diet by my body's reaction to it. Keeping an eye on what's happening in the mirror seems to work for me. I should def scrutinise it a bit more but I enjoy the food I eat and it's working (IMO).

As for people saying you should have 4000 cals ed. How would they know? Nobody knows your body like you do. Your diet must be pretty good tbh you have a good build on you bud. I'm open to opinions on my diet and I will analyse it over next week and see what my macros are


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Seeing what works best for you is best. The stuff I've read on here was people bulking saying that they upped cals to take full advantage of extra growth created by aas. You're putting on weight at a decent rate as it is though!!

I'm trying to cut...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Seeing what works best for you is best. The stuff I've read on here was people bulking saying that they upped cals to take full advantage of extra growth created by aas. You're putting on weight at a decent rate as it is though!!
> 
> I'm trying to cut...


I did grow quite a lot by just eating and eating until I was stuffed then carry on eating lol. Thing is I put on a bit of body fat then had to work just as hard to lose it. I wouldn't say it's all gone now but mostly and I'm not putting more on while I grow  slower but lean gains is the way forwards for me. Saying that though I am tempted to do a ridiculous bulk over the winter


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Just eaten 2 cherry bakewells and a milky way. What's the macros on those lol. First **** I have eaten in 2 weeks though. Apart from sat night had 3 sweet chilli wraps and 3 sweet chilli subs from mcds after a skinful of lager


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice legs and shoulders session this morning

Hack squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] ( stacked it)

[email protected] shaking and seeing flashy lights at this point lol

Glute & quad pushback machine

[email protected] each

[email protected] each

Calf extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated db military press

[email protected]*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Clean and press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work on the hack squats! I can't even do them, my backside gets in the way every time I try! I'm going to try some Zerchers and front squats next time I do legs!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice work on the hack squats! I can't even do them, my backside gets in the way every time I try! I'm going to try some Zerchers and front squats next time I do legs!


Cheers mate. I've got no squat rack in my gym! So it's hack squats or extensions. I did try the smith machine but I hate it. When I outgrow the hack squat machine I'll move gym. Shame though as it's a stone throw from my house and I get a discount on membership.

Dunno what zerchers are I'll look them up. Whatever your doing with your legs looks like it's working tbh mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Me looking rather gay after training tonight lol


looking p!ssed too lmao funny pic brah =]


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Ha ha definately wasn't ****ed. My missus takes 3 hours to take a picture then takes it just as I give up. Every bloody time lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Haven't logged anything this week as I'm in a right stress! I seem to develop lovehandles every time I cycle lol. I can't stand having bf that I can actually pinch but I hate cardio lol. I know that sounds pathetic but I'm just mental I suppose  anyway been having good all round sessions, looking better and getting stronger.

Also I'm trying to get into the T.A. Seems cardio is unavoidable so I'm going to hate it but conquer it. just did my first 10 minutes on the treadmill after a muscle workout and it was pathetic tbh

Did 2% incline

3 mins at 5mph

2 mins at 6.5mph

1 min at 8mph

2 mins at 4mph

And off at 8 minutes my calves were solid lol

I'll up each time by 1-2 minutes next session and do 3-4 sessions every week.

Aim is to run for 10 minutes at 8.5 mph.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

You can afford to put a bit of flesh on mate! I hate running but have worked up to doing 25mins on a slight gradient after every weights session no probs. Before that the last time I got on a treadmill I pranged a muscle in my foot and hobbled round like a cripple for weeks!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

25 mins is good going mate. Just been up n done legs but have a bloody great blister from yesterday's run and my adidas (so called) running shoes and some very painful pip in left quad. Am I the only one who gets this from Pc onerip?

With those pathetic excuses out the way i actuallyhad a good session this morning but no cardio. Did well on the squats though got 197.5kg for 10 on the hack squats must admit I could have gone deeper on these but next week will give it more range


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> 25 mins is good going mate. Just been up n done legs but have a bloody great blister from yesterday's run and my adidas (so called) running shoes and some very painful pip in left quad. Am I the only one who gets this from Pc onerip?
> 
> With those pathetic excuses out the way i actuallyhad a good session this morning but no cardio. Did well on the squats though got 197.5kg for 10 on the hack squats must admit I could have gone deeper on these but next week will give it more range


though you didn't get pip from the onerip :laugh: ;-)


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I didn't for first couple of weeks but then I stated getting lazy n not heating the oil in the syringe under a stupidly hot tap. Now with a little added laziness it's back to being onepip lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Just did a run around town. Felt so much better than the treadmill with all that fresh air and scenery. I always thought those joggers I drove past were mental but now I see the joy of it. Did 1.7 miles in 17 minutes not including warm up and down. Did the first .65 miles at 8mph then had to stop with rock solid calfs lol still kept walking and kept the gps pedometer going. Aim is to run 1.25 miles at 8-8.5 mph so I'm half way there on the first attempt but a long way off


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Chest tonight new pb 

Done chest fri so didn't want to go mad on it and skipped flat bench

Incline dbs chest press

38/5

42/5 (pb never pushed 42s before

42/5 couldn't believe it 

Then a dropset

42/4 36/5 28/5

Cable crossovers

1dropset 12 10 8 reps can't remember weights

Tris lying tri extension with DBS

28/10

36/10

Pushdowns

33/12

Stacked for 3

33/8

Nice quick session but really hit the spot 

Weighing in at 13st 4 and 1/4 just now so 11 lb up in 3 weeks


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Some pics of my back I'm quite pleased with the progress I've made this year with it but got a way to go. Also making a doctors app tomorrow to try and get some Accutane I've tried everything else nothing has ridden me of it  gonna tell the doc I'll buy it and do it unmonitored if he don't give me some


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

getting a nice v taper mate, you tried vitamin b5? i had bad acne and that is clearing it up for me

doctor wont be able to give you it, at best refer you to a dermo which will be a few months down the line, ive orderd some acctuane for my next cycle starting in sept, but also got appoitment with derm aug 11th, but there clearing up so i dont think he will give me them now!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Cheers mate. Vit b5 did work very well for a while but then made me ill, it was the most effective treatment I have tried mixed with panoxyl 10 cream and bodywash. It actually worked wonders for my chest but Unfortunately this bacne is stubborn. Funny thing I never had body spots or even many on my face before taking gear.

I'm lucky enough to have a dermo at my local docors surgery so will be making an appointment with him when he's back off his hols. I'm tempted to just start a course of Accutane then go in there and tell him what I'm doing. He might aswell prescribe it then lol. Your back looks clear mate nice work


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Some pics of my back I'm quite pleased with the progress I've made this year with it but got a way to go. Also making a doctors app tomorrow to try and get some Accutane I've tried everything else nothing has ridden me of it  gonna tell the doc I'll buy it and do it unmonitored if he don't give me some


Nice back mate, looking good but f*ck me, bacne got you in a choke hold :laugh:

I get a few when I come off due to hormone levels etc, seriously feel for ya mate!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

BBK said:


> Nice back mate, looking good but f*ck me, bacne got you in a choke hold :laugh:
> 
> I get a few when I come off due to hormone levels etc, seriously feel for ya mate!


Defo needs sorting mate. Don't bother me that much tbh but I would obviously prefer not to have it. It's not getting worse anymore so Accutane should soon sort it


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

On another note I've just had my first interview at the T.A. Went pretty well. Blokes were a laugh and I just need to pass my medicals and barb test now then I'm on my way


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Lemme know how you get on at docs, be interested to hear... I was gonna sign up for army, said I got asthma, had no meds for 2/ 1/2 years an they said I need to be 4 year clean for them, anyway, got a call 3 months later askin if I still wanna join up an if I do come down LOL

They kno a good thing when they see it LOL... Changed mind on it now tho... Good Luck for you mate


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Back session tonight,

did 5/3/1 on deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (new pb  )

Don't feel I could have gone much heavier than this tbh

Rest of session just as normal completed what I needed to do but have been cutting steel with a gas torch all day and was fatigues from the lifting and the heat of it. Hope for a better session next week


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Forgot I had a squirter earlier. Pulled pin out my right quad and blood ****ed out like a bloody waterpistol all over the bedsheets :lol: Missus is well chuffed lmao


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Never had that!

Done a jab in right glute and wouldn't stop bleeding, had to train with blood all down trackies LOL


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Couple of progress pics. Had a couple of weeks off. One with illness, and second with motivational problems  but back at it now and loving it


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

BBK said:


> Never had that!
> 
> Done a jab in right glute and wouldn't stop bleeding, had to train with blood all down trackies LOL


 I keep plasters in my kit


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Couple of progress pics. Had a couple of weeks off. One with illness, and second with motivational problems  but back at it now and loving it


I had a few crap weeks too mate, doesnt seem to have done you much harm either! Sometimes you need a bit of timeout or it's forced upon you!

Veins on the arms looking good mate! How are the legs coming on?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I had a few crap weeks too mate, doesnt seem to have done you much harm either! Sometimes you need a bit of timeout or it's forced upon you!
> 
> Veins on the arms looking good mate! How are the legs coming on?


thanks mate i love the veins  im usually quite vascular but the albuterol is definitely shredding me up a bit more after just a week! yer the break did me good tbh i put a bit of weight on and when i went back in the gym i had loads of energy and enthusiasm. just been away for a few days n done some cardio but no free weights so back at it tomorrow.

legs are coming on slowly but surely. not chicken legs but not how i want em just yet ill chuck a pic up next week (after a bloody good leg session lol)


----------

